# Programming Massoth Feedback Module with PIKO DCC



## ando12 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi 
I have been trying to program CV83 and CV84 contact numbers 4a and 4b in the Module for a 2-3 second delay . I find my PIKO Navigator only shows an X in the value column when I execute this command . I have set up the Module as shown in the Manual with the bridging inset and no bus cables connected. I can program and read back most decoders with my PIKO DCC. I have programmed several function decoders and have had to install a small resistor for a load when programming is some sort of load needed for this Module . The Feedback module is working fine on my layout with the PIKO DCC . 
Thanks Frank


----------

